# Rate me in this picture and classify my phenotype and what country fit me the best



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

My skin is little reddish the sun make it weird 





Is it over? I might look tired because I just got back from collage


----------



## Nibba (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful skin and hair

Grow a goatee mayn

6/10


----------



## dogtown (Feb 4, 2019)

You look NT, good harmony I would say a little above average, should be able to LTR


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Beautiful skin and hair
> 
> Grow a goatee mayn
> 
> 6/10


I have pimples in my forehead I hide it with an app


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

5/10

height/age?


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You look NT, good harmony I would say a little above average, should be able to LTR


What’s NT? And what’s LTR? Thanks I’m quiet new to these words


bolgin said:


> 5/10
> 
> height/age?


Age 19 height 5:9 I hope I will grow


----------



## dogtown (Feb 4, 2019)

neuro typical ( not sure on spelling) basically not being autistic


Spoiler



@AncapFAG



LTR = long term relationship 

You might not be a club slayer but you could definitely get a girlfriend


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> What’s NT? And what’s LTR? Thanks I’m quiet new to these words
> 
> Age 19 height 5:9 I hope I will grow



what the hell? 19? you look like 25. 

it's most likely you will not grow up after 19, sorry man.

what is your bodyfat?


----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 4, 2019)

I mog you becouse i have stand power


----------



## dogtown (Feb 4, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> I mog you becouse i have stand power



Shut up


----------



## VST (Feb 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> What’s NT? And what’s LTR? Thanks I’m quiet new to these words
> 
> Age 19 height 5:9 I hope I will grow


You're most likely done growing at 19 my dude.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Shut up


Do I look 25 I have little beard that might make me older 
Yea and what’s my phenotype?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Do I look 25 I have little beard that might make me older
> Yea and what’s my phenotype?



You look 22 imo, phenotype no idea


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You look 22 imo, phenotype no idea


Shut it’s over


----------



## dogtown (Feb 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Shut it’s over


 It’s not


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Shut it’s over


what is your bodyfat my man


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> It’s not


It’s sucks that I look older maybe it’s the beard but what country you think I’m I


bolgin said:


> what is your bodyfat my man


No idea


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 4, 2019)

Avg looks from this pic. 5/10. Looks like you're from spain imo, maybe poland or france too.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Avg looks from this pic. 5/10. Looks like you're from spain imo, maybe poland or france too.


Nice thanks


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> It’s sucks that I look older maybe it’s the beard but what country you think I’m I
> 
> No idea



you look like someone from turkey/france/greece etc etc. pale skin/dark hair.

according to your pic, you are at %13-14. if you want to ascend to 6.5+, you need surgeries.

your flaws so far;
round hairline
big forehead
long philtrum
longish midface
thin upper lip
weak lower third
non existant zygos.


surgeries you need;
hairline lowering/forehead reduction
fiiller to upper lip
custom chin and wrap around jaw implants
zygos implants

drop some bf%, and look if you will at least have a okay zygos, then maybe consider zygos implants. you would still need all of things i listed except zygos tho.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 4, 2019)

You're a 5/10
Get a mustache


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

bolgin said:


> you look like someone from turkey/france/greece etc etc. pale skin/dark hair.
> 
> according to your pic, you are at %13-14. if you want to ascend to 6.5+, you need surgeries.
> 
> ...



Thanks I’m currently mewing and I might get philitrm shortening because I hate it and I will do cardio as much as I can and get a lot of sleep and then we will see 
Thanks for your time ?


----------



## theropeking (Feb 4, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Thanks I’m currently mewing and I might get *philitrm shortening *because I hate it and I will do cardio as much as I can and get a lot of sleep and then we will see
> Thanks for your time ?



Elab this


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

Greek/10


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mido / 10

i'm joking, average.


----------



## Autist (Feb 4, 2019)

Southern Euro


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Greek/10


Nah


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 5, 2019)

you're good looking but kinda beta looking too, try growing a stubble/small beard


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 5, 2019)

dotacel said:


> you're good looking but kinda beta looking too, try growing a stubble/small beard


Nah I look dirty with beard I need to stronger maxilla and better ? area


----------



## fobos (Feb 5, 2019)

Very nice my man. Lack of upper lip is fucking you up


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 5, 2019)

fobos said:


> Very nice my man. Lack of upper lip is fucking you up


Yes I’m planing to get philtrim shortening so I get this high class look


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Feb 7, 2019)

Beard would help you a lot since your lower third is your weakest feature


----------



## Disputed (Feb 7, 2019)

Horribly feminine look ngl, your lower third's fucking up all your chances with foids.

I mean, which heterosexual woman would wanna feel like a lesbian when they have sex with you?


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Disputed said:


> Horribly feminine look ngl, your lower third's fucking up all your chances with foids.
> 
> I mean, which heterosexual woman would wanna feel like a lesbian when they have sex with you?


Women love pretty boys/feminine men stop the cope


----------



## Disputed (Feb 7, 2019)

Coping said:


> Women love pretty boys/feminine men stop the cope


That's not a prettyboy idiot.

Prettyboy is when masculine and feminine features are present on the face at the same time

He has no signifcant masculine features. Over


----------



## Coping (Feb 7, 2019)

Disputed said:


> That's not a prettyboy idiot.
> 
> Prettyboy is when masculine and feminine features are present on the face at the same time
> 
> He has no signifcant masculine features. Over


What do you look like ??


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 7, 2019)

Disputed said:


> Horribly feminine look ngl, your lower third's fucking up all your chances with foids.
> 
> I mean, which heterosexual woman would wanna feel like a lesbian when they have sex with you?





Coping said:


> Women love pretty boys/feminine men stop the cope





Disputed said:


> That's not a prettyboy idiot.
> 
> Prettyboy is when masculine and feminine features are present on the face at the same time
> 
> He has no signifcant masculine features. Over


Masculine forehead. Masculine colouring. Masculine eyebrows. Somewhat masculine nose. So long as you're clearly recognisably male, you're fine. He looks good.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Masculine forehead. Masculine colouring. Masculine eyebrows. Somewhat masculine nose. So long as you're clearly recognisably male, you're fine. He looks good.


Thanks for the positive feedback ?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 7, 2019)

you are like a psl 8 and you look Nepali. Are you into hinduism too?


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 7, 2019)

Disputed said:


> Horribly feminine look ngl, your lower third's fucking up all your chances with foids.
> 
> I mean, which heterosexual woman would wanna feel like a lesbian when they have sex with you?


says the german cuck with a jaw narrower than his dick


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

shitskincurry said:


> you are like a psl 8 and you look Nepali. Are you into hinduism too?


Nepali? No man I’m not Asian guess keep guessing


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 7, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> says the german cuck with a jaw narrower than his dick








High T Slayer


----------



## VST (Feb 7, 2019)

Italian, you seem like you have some EE facial features aswell.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

VST said:


> Italian, you seem like you have some EE facial features aswell.


EE what does that mean?


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> EE what does that mean?


Eastern Europe(an)


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> Eastern Europe


Thanks


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 7, 2019)

Andalucian pheno, spanish with arab ancestry


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Andalucian pheno, spanish with arab ancestry


I mean which one of these phenotypes




?


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I mean which one of these phenotypes
> View attachment 18486
> 
> ?


gracile mediterranid


----------



## theropeking (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I mean which one of these phenotypes
> View attachment 18486
> 
> ?




Gracile mediterranid- baskid mix


----------



## bolgin (Feb 7, 2019)

chad


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

bolgin said:


> chad


Nice one pro ? but I’m not sure if women like this ?


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Nice one pro ? but I’m not sure if women like this ?


they do


----------



## bolgin (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Nice one pro ? but I’m not sure if women like this ?


cope

you would slay already if you were him


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

AncapFAG said:


> I mog you becouse i have stand power


ah i see another jojo enthusiast is here


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

bolgin said:


> cope
> 
> you would slay already if you were him


True tbh this guy face or my face LOL is too masculine for some women make him 

50% feminine 50% masculine


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

damn you look a lot like me just with a more narrow forehead and better eyes


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

Ogre said:


> damn you look a lot like me just with a more narrow forehead and better eyes


Where are you from? I could classify you


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Where are you from? I could classify you


i'm not really comfortable sharing my location atm since im new here


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

Ogre said:


> i'm not really comfortable sharing my location atm since im new here


No I mean ethnicity not city man 

Like, persian,English,French, african, etc 
You get it


----------



## bolgin (Feb 7, 2019)

Ogre said:


> i'm not really comfortable sharing my location atm since im new here



who the fuck will care your location, lmao man


are you some sort of president or smh?


----------



## Kenma (Feb 7, 2019)

Pucker up


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> No I mean ethnicity not city man
> 
> Like, persian,English,French, african, etc
> You get it


oh as for that my dad was german and my mom was from iran


bolgin said:


> who the fuck will care your location, lmao man
> 
> 
> are you some sort of president or smh?


i've seen people get doxed


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Pucker up
> View attachment 18507


Nah I look better before I need to shorten my philtrim not making my lips bigger


----------



## bolgin (Feb 7, 2019)

Ogre said:


> oh as for that my dad was german and my mom was from iran
> 
> i've seen people get doxed



example?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

bolgin said:


> example?


on incels.me or .is i guess it's called now the user grotesque got doxed


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

Ogre said:


> oh as for that my dad was german and my mom was from iran
> 
> i've seen people get doxed


I agree with you don’t share your location ever 
you are anglo-iranid then interesting


----------



## Kenma (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Nah I look better before I need to shorten my philtrim not making my lips bigger


That's what the lip lift will do.
Besides full lips will make you look more youthful.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> anglo-iranid


yeah unfortunately my parents are average so i got ugly genes from them


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 7, 2019)

Kenma said:


> That's what the lip lift will do.
> Besides full lips will make you look more youthful.











The second example is great almost the same lips size but reducing the distance


----------



## Disputed (Feb 7, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> says the german cuck with a jaw narrower than his dick


Who?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 7, 2019)

Study hacks. The guy was gl but had major issues upstairs it seems. I used to be friends with him but ever since he lied to everyone I stopped liking him


Disputed said:


> Who?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 7, 2019)

You look like me, sort of.


----------



## Disputed (Feb 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Study hacks. The guy was gl but had major issues upstairs it seems. I used to be friends with him but ever since he lied to everyone I stopped liking him


I'm gonna look this user up now

He has a... interesting post history in any case JFL


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 7, 2019)

Disputed said:


> I'm gonna look this user up now
> 
> He has a... interesting post history in any case JFL


Why are you looking up your own stuff


----------



## Nibba (Feb 7, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Why are you looking up your own stuff


Mods haven't done anything. Probably he's using tor


----------



## Disputed (Feb 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Mods haven't done anything. Probably he's using tor


Isn't tor for the darknet only?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 7, 2019)

Disputed said:


> Isn't tor for the darknet only?


Betabuxnet


----------



## Disputed (Feb 7, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Betabuxnet


lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 7, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> My skin is little reddish the sun make it weird
> View attachment 17728
> 
> Is it over? I might look tired because I just got back from collage


you look above average.
anyway stop smiling in photos because all men who smile in photographs look retarded.
you will never find a male instagram star who smiles in front of the camera.
as regards the looksmaxing, take carotene supplements and train your neck.
the double-arched hairline could be a sign of future hair loss, (I'm not sure)
so watch out your hair in order to notice possible norwooding.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 7, 2019)

Take the ethnic pill, this guy has ethnic features but looks good because he doesn't have ethnic coloring


Lorsss said:


> anyway stop smiling in photos because all men who smile in photographs look retarded.


Nah men should smile in photos to look NT. A lot of girls like a good smile. (evidence: crisick's rating thread)


Lorsss said:


> you will never find a male instagram star who smiles in front of the camera.


Only if they have bad teeth/smile (sean opry and lucky blue bad smiles for example) but they usually have at least one photo with a smile.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 8, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> you look above average.
> anyway stop smiling in photos because all men who smile in photographs look retarded.
> you will never find a male instagram star who smiles in front of the camera.
> as regards the looksmaxing, take carotene supplements and train your neck.
> ...


I have been watching my hair and eating fruit and vegetables and also exercising with skin care hopefully by the end of the year I will be chadlite LOL 
But what’s my face shape? Oval? Long?
Thanks


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 8, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I have been watching my hair and eating fruit and vegetables and also exercising with skin care hopefully by the end of the year I will be chadlite LOL
> But what’s my face shape? Oval? Long?
> Thanks


oval


----------

